# A house



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

My roommate would like to ask you about purchase the house cost and property cost.. He is looking for one in Azores.. Maybe in Portugal but let's focus on his question for Azores. Where ? Near Ponta Delgada area.

For 60,000 to 90,000 EURO. He need to know the exactly the cost of annual property and monthly of house mortgage for those EURO price range. Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Very very difficult to get a mortgage currently in Portugal no idea about Azores but doubt it would be any easier, what exactly are you asking about cost?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I already goggled it and there are good price of houses and cheap in Azores.. but I dont know. I hope you would help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Basic expenses on buying property, you need to do specific research for values for the Azores as I believe it's different to mainland
IMT one off tax based on property value and resident status
IS one off tax based on property tax value not purchase value
Notary & Registration of property
Your Solicitor
Yearly cost is IMI = house, land tax again you need to research Azores on mainland equation used to calculate same everywhere but %rate varies Camara to Camara
Insurance, electricity, gas, water, again Azores will reguire specific research


----------

